# Feeling pleased with myself



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi just serviced the old girl (the van not the wife :wink: ) changed the oil, filter and greased every nipple I could find. Unlike european vans the yanks fit grease nipples everywhere, propshaft, kingpins, balls joints etc.

Easiest way to do the steering is to use the jacks and lift the front wheels right of the ground, supposed to be a no no but it works for me.  

And then I washed it all over including getting on my knees and doing the roof, 8O shining like a nearly new pin.  So its already for Newark.

Wife thinks I am very sad.

Olley


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

How can you think of cleaning the van Olley with all those sites to edit :roll: 

Regards Frank


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Olley

well done mate now what about the other women in your life


> the van not the wife


 before the Little Brave is cited in the divorce :lol: :lol: .

Just buying her teeth whitening equipment is just no excuse :lol: :lol: :lol: Was the bank manager ok

stew


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Stew checked our ISA yesturday and was amazed to find its gone up 30% in two years 8O so cash it in and buy the gear.

Olley


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

HI

Happy days Ian. 


stew


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Feeling please with myself*



olley said:


> Hi just serviced the old girl (the van not the wife :wink: ) changed the oil, filter and greased every nipple I could find. Unlike european vans the yanks fit grease nipples everywhere, propshaft, kingpins, balls joints etc.
> 
> Easiest way to do the steering is to use the jacks and lift the front wheels right of the ground, supposed to be a no no but it works for me.
> 
> ...


 Me too Ian! Spent most of last weekend and today machine polishing the 'van and the results are paying off,  
The paintwork has oxidised and was looking rather dull, now it's starting to gleam! 8)

Dave


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Sounds like you have too much time on your hands Olley.....Wanna job???
:lol: :lol:


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

olley said:


> Hi Stew checked our ISA yesturday and was amazed to find its gone up 30% in two years 8O so cash it in and buy the gear.
> 
> Olley


So what about a tiny cheer for the economy and GB

Frank


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Frank share prices and GB? thats got to be an oxymoron by the moron.   

Sorry Frank better get back to the D/B, might get the sack and lose all that sweet FA.   

Olley


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

olley said:


> Hi just serviced the old girl (the van not the wife :wink: ) changed the oil, filter and greased every nipple I could find.
> Olley


Very glad you cleared up that point.  I'm still drumming up the courage to give the Possl a good clean. Am I right in thinking hosepipe bans have been lifted.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

My RV is a disgrace. I normally take so much pride in my vehicles, making sure they are in fine fettle, but the poor old RV is filthy. Where its kept I have no facilities to wash her down, empty the tanks or fill the water. Not being able to drive her means I can't take her to work and get it sorted. Its a sad situation. So at this rate, when my aunty drives it to Newark for me it will be looking like a bag of s**t. I'll have to empty the tanks and fill the water when I get there!


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Glad you are back in mate. 

Have you any of those car wash chappies on route, you know like the ones who take over garage forecourts. Get them to do it


stew


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

artona said:


> Hi
> 
> Glad you are back in mate.
> 
> ...


As I look in my mirror and see a que of cars waiting for the car wash, the bloke approaches the window and says "that will be £50 please mate". :wink:


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

You might be surprised Shane. Our local one just says big vehicles £10.


stew


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

I have half a tank of water on board at the moment, it may be a case of getting out the bucket and sponge! Just need to pm Jac and ask if facilities are readily available at Newark before I go using all my water.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Looks like its a "wash snelly's RV at Newark" get together then. I have a euromoby in the queue :lol: :lol: 


stew


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

I need willing volunteers to venture on the roof and clean the skylights... Actually I have the perfect person in mind for that job, my eldest loves doing jobs like that. I'd probebly end up through the roof!


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Pusser

The hosepipe bans were lifted about a month ago now. It wasn't an exactly well publicised occasion. If like us you are supplied by Three Valleys Water there is or was a statement on their website, they have not advised their customers in writing as yet.
No excuse now for not giving the Puss Mobile a good clean.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"So what about a tiny cheer for the economy and GB"

3 cheers for Gordon Brown! Long live the King! Yay, yay, yay. Hear ye! Hear ye! 

(cos the longer he goes unchallenged by Millband the greater the chance this Government will get chucked out at the next opportunity)

Dave


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

I scrubbed the roof on Rocky on Friday, including removing the Max Air's to clean the roof vents and it is gleaming white now, only took me 2 hours :lol: :lol: 
I do not charge much if anyone wants to climb up and have a look :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------

